# Test Cyp 10 week cycle if anybody could give suggestions



## zeus77 (Apr 23, 2012)

Running test cyp solo at 400mg to pins a week. have nolva and letro on hand. was not able to get armidex (which i know is ideal) from source. was going to use letro as ai throughout. LOW dose though because of how strong .25mg E3D. an have nolva for pct afterwards.

cycle layout:
1-10 week test cyp 400mg split into two pins. monday and thursday
1-10 week letro .25mg every 3rd day.
13-17 week nolvadex starting at 40/40/20/20 along with natural test booster 
 taking normal supplements:
protein, fish oils, multi- vitamin, liv-52 and a all around cycle support.

just looking for advice if this would be a all around good cycle. or if more should be planned into it. My first test cycle ive ran var before an leaned out well. but im wanting to do a nice lean bulk. Ive always figured less is more for anything.... so i wanna keep it simple for my first run.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 23, 2012)

bump your test to 500mg imo, also an oral kickstart wouldn't be a bad idea

letro really isn't ideal though, I've never used it except to rid some pubertal gyno so I have no experience with the correct dosing protocol on cycle. Running it for gyno though my libido was trashedddd and joints got pretty sore/dry after a while, to the point I swear I could hear my knees creak haha. I'll let someone else comment on that letro dose though that might be fine. I would grab adex or aromasin from a sponsor if you can. Continue your AI right up til you start pct when the esters clear though too


----------



## colochine (Apr 23, 2012)

^ good advice. I'd assume you test cyp is 200mg/ml so 400mg a week makes sense.

If our have enough you could pine 1.25ccs twice a week to get 500mg. Bu I think you will still see good gains from 400mg.


----------



## rocker44 (Apr 23, 2012)

i have ran that cycle i went 12 weeks though. i got decent gains off of it. i ran armidex and hcg with it. if your body handles the test well @ 400mg's a week, i would bump it to 600mg's @ aroung 6 weeks if ya have the gear to do it, gains started slowing down around the 8th and 9th week


----------



## overburdened (Apr 24, 2012)

good posts!  nothing to add to them other than have extra nolva on hand in case you have tenderness in nipples....


----------



## bml600lb (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice simple cycle, a few recommendations 
1. Oral kick start
2.bump 400mg to 600/700mg week 7 (finish hard) lol
3. Get wild and throw some HALO in there lol jk
Have a fun ride brother


----------

